# JFrame in den Vordergrund bringen



## Gast (23. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Java-Programm geschrieben, welches durch ein C++ Programm gestartet wird. Wenn das Java-Programm gestartet ist bleibt das Hauptfenster (JFrame) aber im Hintergrund.

Wie kann ich es schaffen, das das Fenster im Vordergrund angezeigt wird?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2004)

Window#toFront() sollte gehen.


----------



## Gast (23. Jul 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Window#toFront() sollte gehen.


Hallo,

das funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## Isaac (23. Jul 2004)

Versuch mal requestFocus()


----------



## Gast (23. Jul 2004)

Isaac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal requestFocus()


Hallo,

das funktionert leider auch nicht.


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2004)

dann ist vielleicht dein C++ programm dran schuld !? is dein c++ programm mit ner grafischen oberfläche? is das vielleicht alwaysontop oder so?


----------



## Gast (23. Jul 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann ist vielleicht dein C++ programm dran schuld !? is dein c++ programm mit ner grafischen oberfläche? is das vielleicht alwaysontop oder so?



Nein an dem C++ Programm kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da da kein Fenster erzeugt wird.


----------



## Beni (23. Jul 2004)

Wie "gut" diese beiden Methoden funktionieren hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, das ist mal so, mal so.

Vielleicht nützt es, das Frame mal kurz als "always-on-top" zu setzten (nur für ein paar Millisekunden).

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Window.html#setAlwaysOnTop(boolean)
Aber erst ab Java 1.5.


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie "gut" diese beiden Methoden funktionieren hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, das ist mal so, mal so.
> 
> Vielleicht nützt es, das Frame mal kurz als "always-on-top" zu setzten (nur für ein paar Millisekunden).
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider nur 1.4.2_05...


----------

